# Bridges over cliffs! (´・∀・｀)♡



## imorileo (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi!

I recently started my island (around a month ago MAYBE) but I’ve been taking my time exploring all the things you can do in-game. I’ve also been watching different island tours just to see how everyone else has been decorating their islands.

I came across a few islands that had bridges going over their cliffs, and I just attempted to do the same exact thing but apparently it can only go over rivers! I was just wondering if its possible to build a bridge over a cliff somehow since I want a bridge overlooking my resident services. (´・∀・｀)

Do any of you have bridges over cliffs?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2021)

Are you sure these are actual bridges and not terraformed bridges that are made to resemble bridges? I’m pretty sure you’ve been encountering people who placed patterns on the ground and used fencing to make a fake bridge.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 6, 2021)

Those are definitely hacked islands. It is not possible to do that.


----------



## imorileo (Nov 6, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Are you sure these are actual bridges and not terraformed bridges that are made to resemble bridges? I’m pretty sure you’ve been encountering people who placed patterns on the ground and used fencing to make a fake bridge.



oh! Now that I think of it, you might be right! :0 I haven’t been known for being the most observant. I hope they’ll make this possible someday though, since it’d be so cute to walk underneath bridges. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2021



Khaelis said:


> Those are definitely hacked islands. It is not possible to do that.



that might be it too! :0 I didn’t know you could also hack acnh.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 6, 2021)

imorileo said:


> that might be it too! :0 I didn’t know you could also hack acnh.



Nintendo's consoles aren't really known for being hack proof. If anything, they're known for being easily moddable which allows users to hack their games by editing them.


----------



## Bizhiins (Nov 15, 2021)

I saw this the other day too on YouTube. Someone made two bridges consecutively, with a tall cliff going up in between them to hold the middle of the bridge up. Then underneath they had a pond and a beautiful walkway. Unfortunately it’s hacked, I really wish we could do this though! Like we could walk under the bridges we build and make stuff go underneath them.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 15, 2021)

Bizhiins said:


> I saw this the other day too on YouTube. Someone made two bridges consecutively, with a tall cliff going up in between them to hold the middle of the bridge up. Then underneath they had a pond and a beautiful walkway. Unfortunately it’s hacked, I really wish we could do this though! Like we could walk under the bridges we build and make stuff go underneath them.



Hey, maybe the next game in five years will let us do it.


----------



## Mutti (Nov 15, 2021)

If its only possible on a hacked island i would strongly recommend not going through with it as nintendo Dont look too kindly to players with hacked device/islands


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 15, 2021)

Only possible hacked, BUT you can jump across terraform sections if they're close enough, similar to streams!


----------



## justalittlemad (Nov 15, 2021)

I will say that land bridges are a thing as mentioned previously and they can look really amazing. I used to have one on my old island leading to my museum. I had lined it with 1 square waterfalls alternating with the mush lamps.


----------



## azurill (Nov 15, 2021)

It’s too bad it’s not possible. It is one of the things I wish they would have put in the update. People have made really nice land bridges.


----------

